# Snoop Lion evolves once more...



## Deleted_171835 (Oct 17, 2013)

into *Snoopzilla*.








> Snoop Lion has changed his name again. The one-time Snoop Dogg will be known as Snoopzilla for a forthcoming collaboration with Dâm-Funk.
> 
> Both the duo's team-up and their album will be called 7 Days of Funk. "I've had funk influences in my music my whole career," Snoopzilla said in a press release. "Dâm-Funk is cold. He's keeping the funk alive and I knew I had to get down with him."
> 
> ...


 
http://www.theguardian.com/music/2013/oct/16/snoop-dogg-lion-snoopzilla-damfunk


----------



## Vipera (Oct 17, 2013)

Stahp


----------



## Blaze163 (Oct 17, 2013)

This is an awful lot of attention for someone whose contributions on these collaborations seem to be largely standing in the background waving his arms around. Also, I hate to break it to you Snoop, but changing your name isn't in and of itself revolutionary. Prince beat you to it by quite a significant margin.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 17, 2013)

Can't wait for Snooptimus Prime.

inb4 "this isn't even my final form" joke.


----------



## Black-Ice (Oct 17, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> inb4 "this isn't even my final form" joke.


 
Cell < Snoop


----------



## Gahars (Oct 17, 2013)

Spoiler: Is it too late for the "Final Form" joke?










 
Maybe he'll start merging with other rappers. I'd love to see Ghostface Zillah.


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 17, 2013)

Okay? I didn't even know he was Snoop Lion.


----------



## Arras (Oct 17, 2013)

For me he'll always be "smoke weed every day". Nothing more and nothing less.


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 17, 2013)

The Catboy said:


> Okay? I didn't even know he was Snoop Lion.


 

I didn't even know people still cared about his music.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 17, 2013)

It's a good change, it really does show the emotions and how he has changed in both life and religion. I see the lion as the god he never wanted, but the zilla being the complete opposite, it's to show's how the lion was a facade and the zilla being his true calling in life.


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 17, 2013)

king_leo said:


> It's a good change, it really does show the emotions and how he has changed in both life and religion. I see the lion as the god he never wanted, but the zilla being the complete opposite, it's to show's how the lion was a facade and the zilla being his true calling in life.


 
I'm sorry, what?


----------

